# new case ? throw me some suggestions !



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

ok im on the search for a new case for a purely build computer for overclocking.

shouldnt be more then 150US$
it should be black or white. 
No two tone. 
Prefeably all metal Aluminum or Steel no plastic if possible. 
i dont care if it has a door in the front but it needs to have a location for a 120mm fan in the front and also the back.
i dont want a window ! if there is a fan or air intake on the side thats fine.
preferably a mid to big tower not toooo huge.
i dont mind if it has water cooling built in, if it does i would spend upto 250$ for the case but the watercooling needs to be from a good company like TT

ive been searchin around and found 2 or three that suit my needs but maybe you guys stumble on something else.

let me kno


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

hmmm my edit button isnt there but im considering this one:
http://www.xoxide.com/sunbeam-silent-storm-black-silver.html
i have a local retailer that sells this without the window looks good for airflow
or
http://www.bigbruin.com/2006/chakra_1
looks good also have a local retailer and has nice airflow. the one thing i dont like is where the usb ports are placed under a flap

any others ?


----------



## nick.rambo (Jan 11, 2007)

As always, the power supply may be a little iffy at times... but check out the ULTRA Aluminus. Runs like ... $120-ish. I've got one and love it (no PS problems either)!

Check it out here: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1776113&CatId=1521


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

this one is a nice case with a 120mm front,and rear.black case with a tad bit of silver.it doesnt match 100% of your description,but worth a look.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811133008


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I have the watercooled version of this case and it is great, lots of room to work and very sturdy

http://www.xoxide.com/thermaltake-armor-case-250mm-black.html


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

blackduck30 said:


> I have the watercooled version of this case and it is great, lots of room to work and very sturdy
> 
> http://www.xoxide.com/thermaltake-armor-case-250mm-black.html


how do the two front doors work ? they look like a panzy to coop with.

i looked at the matrix and found the same one in all black without a window at a local place so thats another one.

and for powersupply im going with a modular thermaltake true power 750 watts or some other modular PSU, ill only have video card(wich might not need power), 2 harddrives, 1 dvd-rw,motherboard but the CPU will suck alot of juice and im considering a different video card once the prices drop for the geforce 8's or the new ati's .

@the ultra case, i hav one right now its OK but i dont like the doors as they are plastic and one broke off on me already once so i ordered a new door


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

the doors are not really what you'd call doors, just flaps. I usually just leave mine open, they are more a fashion accessory than anything else. The good thing is they are all aluminium


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

can u take them off ? also how well are the slots accessible like usb and audi front ?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

yeah, it looks to be only 4 screws holding them on, and easy to get to them. The usb and firewire and audio are on the top, great if you have your system on the floor


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

You may also wish to look at the Antec Sonata II or Sonata III (when available)...the Sonata and Sonata II both have 120mm fans and are excellent at cooling, though you may wish to replace the psu.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811129155


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

looks good toobut its the plastic front that im not likeing. i think either ill go with a thermal take or enermax chakra well see.


----------



## illmat1k (Jan 29, 2007)

Thermaltake Armor or Armor JR. great case for modding.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

The Lian-li 6070B II Plus has a very solid metal door that also locks, I have the original version of the case, and just love it.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The Thermaltake Armor Jr. is nice, and it has front and back 120 mm fans. The Antec Nine Hundred has a rear 120 mm fan and two front 120 mm fans. Both of these, especially the Thermaltake Armor case, match nicely with a blue Zalman 7700 LED HSF.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811133016
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811129021


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

ive decided propably on the enermax chakra or the armor jr. for the next build. ill let u kno


----------

